# Cross Over



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy Easter One and All!

I was playing with the idea of a cross over. I have two Aristo wide radius switches and was going to pick up another pair for a cross over. I have both a 30 degree and a 19.5 degree crossing. The 19.5 says it is desinged for a #6 turnout. Is the 30 degree appropriate for the 10 foot diameter of the wide radius switch?

As always, I thank you all in advance!

Fil


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I believe that if you are coming right off of the 10-foot diameter turnout, the 19.5 degree crossover is used to cross the adjacent rail assuming you have two parallel rails close spaced. If you complete the curvature of the 10-foot diameter turnout using a piece of curved "make-up" track to make up a section that is the length of a 10-foot diameter sectional track piece and intend to cross that, you would be use the 30 degree crossover.


----------

